
Reasons why I will not be replying to your argument - ohjeez
http://katsudon.net/?p=4746
======
ericclemmons
These could've come in handy after my JavaScript Fatigue post blew up (I
called it the "Abramov Effect").

Instead, I just declined to read a single response, and ignored as much
Twitter noise as I could.

Like many others, I post to document my experiences or write something
cathartic.

The feedback of respected peers has already happened by then. After the
impact, the signal to noise ratio is too low.

~~~
ohjeez
Sometimes I respond, "I'll give your opinion all the respect it deserves."

Amazingly the recipient rarely recognizes the insult, but other people in the
thread do.

------
mchahn
XKCD has become the go-to communication medium between us geeks. What would we
do without it?

------
xcavier
Brilliant

